# VW Certification Questions



## CNY Hatch (Jun 6, 2004)

Well... I've run into a few things that stumped me while taking the VW Certification tests at the dealership I recently started at.







Maybe this could be fun... I'm just looking for a little help with a few questions.








1. To activate the automatic locking retractor (ALR) system when installing a child seat, _____.
a. Do nothing, it's automatic with LATCH
b. Pull the seat belt all the way out
c. Activate switch on the rear seat doorframe
d. Attach to LATCH attachment and tighten child seat belt (I marked this answer and got it wrong)
2. The Torsen differential in the Passat 4Motion is located:
a. In the rear differential housing.
b. In the front transaxle
c. Next to the four disc brakes
d. In the rear axle (I marked this answer and got it wrong)
3. According to recent studies, what percentage of child safety seats are improperly installed using standard factory safety belts?
a. 50%
b. 60%
c. 70% (I thought it was this one)
d. 80%
4. ESP detects when a vehicle is in danger of skidding and compensates when the tires break traction. What tells the ESP control module which direction the driver wants to go?
a. The tire directioin
b. The brake sensor
c. The steering wheel angle
d. The yaw sensor (It's not this one)
5. The brake assist safety device was developed because studies have revealed _______.
a. Drivers do not press hard enough on the breakes during emergency situations.
b. Drivers forget to set their emergency brake while parking on steep inclines.
c. Drivers press too hard on the brakes during emergency situations. (It's not this one)
d. Drivers tend to pump the brakes when braking on slippery conditions.
6. Which of these statements is not true regarding VW's 4-Link suspension system?
a. Incorporates six separate pieces to form opper and lower control arms
b. Improves isolation from noise and vibration (not this one)
c. Maximizes contact patch
d. Minimizes bump steer
7. A rotory pretensioner can retract a safety belt nearly ______.
a. 4 inches (not this one)
b. 6 inches
c. 8 inches
d. 10 inches
8. To set the memory seat position on the Passat W8, the red Memory button should be:
a. Pressed in
b. pulled out
c. pushed simultaneous with one of the seat memory buttons (1, 2 or 3)
d. held in for at least 3 seconds (not this one)
9. Some SUVs have been criticized for the damage they do to smaller cars, an issue called compatability. Toureg has _______ to help prevent this.
a. pedestrian injury protection
b. bumper support system
c. intelligent crash response
d. plastic bumper cover and fender components (not this one)
10. Which of the following models is newly available with a Torsen based 4MOTION system in 2004?
a. Toureg V8
b. Passat GLS 1.8T
c. Passat GLX V6
d. R32 (Not this one)


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: VW Certification Questions (CNY Hatch)*

You need to study more.


----------



## CNY Hatch (Jun 6, 2004)

well... I agree, but the thing is, they only allow a few websites that we can access from work and VW.com is not one of them. We can only get to a few sales lead places and VWvortex.com... go figure! It's cool with me though, I read through this all day long when I have no customers. Plus, with some of these questions, they're not in the brochures. So I'm stuck.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: VW Certification Questions (CNY Hatch)*

HERe you go... 
these product test ask some questions that you cannot find the answer for....just go for the product stuff, and you will pass even if you miss the one or two I guessed on...
Oh, and when you finish entering your answers, print screen before you submit for a study guide.

_Quote, originally posted by *CNY Hatch* »_Well... I've run into a few things that stumped me while taking the VW Certification tests at the dealership I recently started at.







Maybe this could be fun... I'm just looking for a little help with a few questions.








1. To activate the automatic locking retractor (ALR) system when installing a child seat, _____.
a. Do nothing, it's automatic with LATCH
* b. Pull the seat belt all the way out*
c. Activate switch on the rear seat doorframe
d. Attach to LATCH attachment and tighten child seat belt (I marked this answer and got it wrong)
2. The Torsen differential in the Passat 4Motion is located:
a. In the rear differential housing.
*b. In the front transaxle*
c. Next to the four disc brakes
d. In the rear axle (I marked this answer and got it wrong)
3. According to recent studies, what percentage of child safety seats are improperly installed using standard factory safety belts?
a. 50%
b. 60%
c. 70% (I thought it was this one)
* d. 80%* A GUESS ON THIS ONE
4. ESP detects when a vehicle is in danger of skidding and compensates when the tires break traction. What tells the ESP control module which direction the driver wants to go?
a. The tire directioin
b. The brake sensor
*c. The steering wheel angle* d. The yaw sensor (It's not this one)

5. The brake assist safety device was developed because studies have revealed _______.
* a. Drivers do not press hard enough on the breakes during emergency situations.* 
b. Drivers forget to set their emergency brake while parking on steep inclines.
c. Drivers press too hard on the brakes during emergency situations. (It's not this one)
d. Drivers tend to pump the brakes when braking on slippery conditions.
6. Which of these statements is not true regarding VW's 4-Link suspension system?
* a. Incorporates six separate pieces to form opper and lower control arms* It's 4 control arms, IIRC
b. Improves isolation from noise and vibration (not this one)
c. Maximizes contact patch
d. Minimizes bump steer
7. A rotory pretensioner can retract a safety belt nearly ______.
a. 4 inches (not this one)
*b. 6 inches* educated guess 
c. 8 inches
d. 10 inches
8. To set the memory seat position on the Passat W8, the red Memory button should be:
* a. Pressed in*
b. pulled out
c. pushed simultaneous with one of the seat memory buttons (1, 2 or 3)
d. held in for at least 3 seconds (not this one)
9. Some SUVs have been criticized for the damage they do to smaller cars, an issue called compatability. Toureg has _______ to help prevent this.
*a. pedestrian injury protection*
b. bumper support system
c. intelligent crash response
d. plastic bumper cover and fender components (not this one)
10. Which of the following models is newly available with a Torsen based 4MOTION system in 2004?
a. Toureg V8
* b. Passat GLS 1.8T* )R32 is haldex)
c. Passat GLX V6
d. R32 (Not this one)


----------



## CNY Hatch (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you VERY much for the help!! Only problem is now... most of those weren't on the test when I had to re-take it... I'll post some more questions in a bit... Again, thank you VERY much!


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: VW Certification Questions (Corradodrvrfnd)*

Wouldn't the obvious answer for question 9 be b (bumper support system), not a (pedestrian injury protection), since it refers to damage to other cars (not pedestrians)?


----------



## CNY Hatch (Jun 6, 2004)

they didn't actually give me that question again in the next exam part... but I ended up passing. 
What's with the "selling to diverse customers" part of it????? That test is really stereotypical of gays/lesbians, hispanics, men/women and african americans. They really go into some deep generalizations!


----------

